# Any info on Dracula or Elvira ?



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is there any info on release dates for Dracula or Elvira ? I know I read somewhere that the Lugosi Dracula was slated for sometime arround Halloween and have seen those great pics of the prototype several months back so at least he's made it that far. With regards to Elvira no other news than the original announcement. 

I know I Hobby is just arround the corner but any info would be nice.

I know the Galactica has been pushed back to November. That's the reason I'm asking about Dracula. Was The Halloween timeframe ever official or just scuttlebutt?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave mentioned in another thread that Dracula will be out in the 1st quarter of 2011. I Dont know about Elvira.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

otto said:


> Dave mentioned in another thread that Dracula will be out in the 1st quarter of 2011. I Dont know about Elvira.


Elvira will be most likely 2Q2011. First appearance was in Orlando this weekend. Pictures this week at some point, just have to get them loaded to my pc.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Frank! 2011 is not that far off. Can't wait to see the pics! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Moebius has a pic on their Facebook page of Elvira and the kit! SWEET!!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...8&set=a.154806737892971.31974.152580141448964

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Oooooh yeah!! :thumbsup: That is a seriously cool kit, another home run for Moebius.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Even in that tiny in the picture it looks STUNNING, what more can I say...Elvira looks equally stunning, too. (I mean the kit, or the real thing? hmmm)
Gary:freak:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow...I'm supremely relieved. Some of the earliest reports here (many months ago) hinted at a much smaller model. What I'm seeing in those photos is just outstanding.

It looks like another case lot purchase for me.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for that link MonsterModelMan, the kit looks great. :thumbsup: 
"Gimme that evil 'E'."

~RK~


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I wasn't all that interested in the Elvira kit before but I have to say, even in the smallish photo it looks quite nice. Looking forward to getting it in the new year!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I knew you guys would come through with a winner :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Sweet model. Can not wait must have 3 kits.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll take a case of those kit along with Elvria:thumbsup:.But honestly that is a Beautiful kit and still cant believe my eyes!Who sculpted her?Is it John Wright by any chance?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! Far better than my expectations....Bravo! And Elvira STILL has what it takes! ..and then some...hubba hubba.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I predict "Part 1 - Elvira Torso Front" will the most loved model kit part ever.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Closeup of elvira


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it okay with Cult to repost that?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kit said:


> Is it okay with Cult to repost that?


I dont think Steve will mind as it is a Moebius kit and this is Moebius section of the Board and other pics of the kit unpainted have been posted in this thread and other places:dude:.Unless it bothers you then will remove the pic


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

No, no prob for me and don't want to make trouble. It seems as though he likes the traffic to come to him, is all.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Here..if you must look at pictures of the kit...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hobbytalk/sets/72157625092099675/


MMM


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Not to get defensive but Steve may have taken this photo from Hanksters own pictures that he has as a sticky here on HobbyTalk... And the picture that Dan posted does have Steve's website on it.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hobbytalk/sets/72157625092099675/
> 
> ...


Stupid comments like this are why I don't post on Hobbytalk anymore

Steve


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

...he says _on_ Hobbytalk


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Stupid comments like this are why I don't post on Hobbytalk anymore
> 
> Steve


I used the words "may have"...I guess I stand corrected. And I was defending your website too on it...I even said that you were a stand up guy...

Boy, you were quick with that comment...thanks!

I edited my previous comments...!

MMM


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

back to the topic...

What's with her chin?

It may be the angle of the photo, but the girl looks like she has a much smaller jaw than she should


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

could be the disproportionate eyes detracting from that region of the face. 'Course, my gaze heads a little further south or in this case south-south west when admiring Elvira.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

When is the Dracula and deluxe Dracula due out?


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Where has the delux Dracula kit been advertised at?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Where has the delux Dracula kit been advertised at?


Im guessing at Moebius site.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Regarding the size of Elvira's eyes - take a good look at a close up of her face in the Elvira make-up - her eyeliner extends beyond the inner corners of her eyes onto the sides of her nose the actual; corner of her eye is probably 1/4 inch in from the corner of the eyeliner - the size of the eyes on the sculpt is not wrong


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Where has the delux Dracula kit been advertised at?


It hasn't been "advertised", per se. It was mentioned in CultTVman's iHobby report on Moebius, which you can read *HERE*. I would guess that Cult got the scoop by chatting with the fine folks at the Moebius booth.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The Deluxe Dracula kit hasn't been seen anywhere yet. Just announced, we will have images soon. A few revisions still, unfortunately not fully approved yet. We'll get images out as soon as we can.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> Regarding the size of Elvira's eyes - take a good look at a close up of her face in the Elvira make-up - her eyeliner extends beyond the inner corners of her eyes onto the sides of her nose the actual; corner of her eye is probably 1/4 inch in from the corner of the eyeliner - the size of the eyes on the sculpt is not wrong


Well said, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Regarding the size of Elvira's eyes - take a good look at a close up of her face in the Elvira make-up - her eyeliner extends beyond the inner corners of her eyes onto the sides of her nose the actual; corner of her eye is probably 1/4 inch in from the corner of the eyeliner - the size of the eyes on the sculpt is not wrong


 I have to agree Dave. I do not care what the nit-pickers say Elvira will be one sweet kit. Cant wait for both Dracula kits. I will be buying three of each.:thumbsup: Next year looks great.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

All the kits have been neat and these new ones will be as well. While I might be able to understand a serious scale modeler being nit-picky if a detail on a WW2 aircraft is obviously wrong, it seems absurd that people would have a problem with a possible slight eye size problem that is very much a personal call to begin with when it isn't a glaring flaw. It sometimes amazes me at some of the complaining that goes on here. I enjoy the kits, I don't expect perfection, I like to build and maybe even tackle something not perfect as a challenge but to me figure modeling is hardly something to nit-pick personal preferences. Are some of us becoming neurotic? A bit of the same thing as far as what Frank and/or Round 2 decides to manufacture and doesn't manufacture. They are putting up the money and I think if you asked Frank you would find every kit he does is a gamble on being profitable much less making much profit if it is. There are just not millions of model builders any longer and that makes it an even riskier business. I am thankful they are giving us such great kits to begin with and whether Frankenstein's face and proportions are a perfect scale model of Karloff in 1931 doesn't spoil the fun for me. And I'm not trying to get in an argument or generate bad feelings here, remember these guys do love modeling too but when it comes to the business side they are risking their money and the business side has to be by far the most important consideration for them.

Bob K.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

rkoenn said:


> All the kits have been neat and these new ones will be as well. While I might be able to understand a serious scale modeler being nit-picky if a detail on a WW2 aircraft is obviously wrong, it seems absurd that people would have a problem with a possible slight eye size problem that is very much a personal call to begin with when it isn't a glaring flaw. It sometimes amazes me at some of the complaining that goes on here. I enjoy the kits, I don't expect perfection, I like to build and maybe even tackle something not perfect as a challenge but to me figure modeling is hardly something to nit-pick personal preferences. Are some of us becoming neurotic? A bit of the same thing as far as what Frank and/or Round 2 decides to manufacture and doesn't manufacture. They are putting up the money and I think if you asked Frank you would find every kit he does is a gamble on being profitable much less making much profit if it is. There are just not millions of model builders any longer and that makes it an even riskier business. I am thankful they are giving us such great kits to begin with and whether Frankenstein's face and proportions are a perfect scale model of Karloff in 1931 doesn't spoil the fun for me. And I'm not trying to get in an argument or generate bad feelings here, remember these guys do love modeling too but when it comes to the business side they are risking their money and the business side has to be by far the most important consideration for them.
> 
> Bob K.


I agree.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Of course I've only seen the Moebius Elvira from the pictures posted on the web, but it looks very well done. The face looks more like Cassandra's then the vinyl kit put out by Screamin in the 90's. While the Screamin kit is very nice it has a few inaccuracies. The Moebius kit looks much closer in facial details and um, er other dimensions.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I knew you guys would come through with a winner :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Ahem.....Excuse me....did I say winner?
....after seeing Dracula and all the other Coooool kits....I clearly should have said ....
WINNERS!!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

